# [Gelöst]Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an



## atomvulkan (25. April 2016)

*[Gelöst]Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Halli Hallo,

Edit:
Hab die Lösung gefunden, siehe Seite 2

Vorwort:
auf der Suche von meinen Problem bin ich öfters auf dieses Forum gestoßen aber leider war mein Problem spezieller als hier behandelt.
Und zwar möchte ich ein Netzteil überbrücken damit es ohne Mainboard dauerhaft läuft. 
Als Verbraucher benutze ich 1-4 Pc-Ventilatoren.
Klar die Lösung heißt verbinde Grün(PS_ON) mit Schwarz(Masse), dies funktioniert bei einen Netzteil auch wunderbar.

Problem:
Nur habe ich mir jetzt mehrere vom Typ 
Fujitsu-Siemens Netzteil / Power Supply S26113-E461-V60
gekauft und bei diesen Typ funktioniert das NICHT!
Ich verbinde Grün mit Schwarz und für eine 1 Sekunde geht der Ventilator vom Netzteil an und die Verbraucher auch und dann kommt ein "klick" Geräusch und das Netzteil geht wieder aus. 
Das Klick ist wahrscheinlich eine Sicherung oder ein Schutzschaltung.

Ich weiß leider nicht weiter und ich hoffe einer von euch kennt eine Lösung

MfG AtomVulkan


----------



## Malkolm (25. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Einige Netzteile lassen sich erst so betreiben wenn du eine gewisse Mindestlast anhängst. Hast du es mal mit allen 4 Lüftern am NT probiert?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich ein Unterlastschutz oder die schlichte Unfähigkeit des Netzteiles, mit so einer extrem geringen Belastung zu arbeioten.
Wenn du nur ne Handvoll Lüfter anschließt liegt die Belastung des Netzteiles im Bereich von übern Daumen 5 bis 10 Watt - das ist einfach zu wenig.

Dafür spricht, dass das Netzteil arbeitet so lange die Lüfter noch beschleunigen da diese beim anlaufen wesentlich mehr Energie verbrauchen (Einschaltströme), sobald die Lüfter ihre endgültige Drehzahl erreicht haben sinkt ihr Verbrauch auf praktisch Null und das Netzteil schaltet ab.

Wenn zur Hand kannste ja ne 12V-Glühbirne mit anklemmen (etwa ne alte Scheinwerferbirne vom Auto). Wenn dann nichts abschaltet weißte Bescheid.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Kann auch sein, dass sich das Fuijtsu Netzteil einen Dreck um die ATX Spezifikationen schert und macht, was es will.
OEM eben.


----------



## atomvulkan (25. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Ja 4 Lüfter hab ich ebenfalls versucht, gleiches Ergebnis.
Mehr Lüfter kann ich leider nicht anschließen und würde auch gegen meine Planung gehen.
Ich wollte Pro Netzteil maximal 4 Lüfter betreiben


----------



## atomvulkan (25. April 2016)

*AW: ÃœberbrÃ¼cken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Leider hab ich so eine Lampe nicht und wenn ich eine hätte würde mir das Wissen fehlen wie ich die mit ein Netzteil betreibe... Mein Wissen ist recht lückenhaft und hat als Fundament die Google suche und Youtube videos.

Ich hab nochmal nachgeguckt:
Ich hab viele glühbirnen die mit 25-60 Watt beschrieben werden aber keine V anzahl haben und ich hab Halogen Reflektor Lampen, um genau zu sein diese:
3x Sylvania Halogen Reflektor Lampe 5 W 12V GU5,3 Dichroic 5 mm EXN 21767: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
ich hab aber keinen schimmer wie ich die mit ein Netzteil betreiben kann..


----------



## Schallrich (26. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Lückenhaftes Wissen ist nicht so Pralle.
Zur not besorgst die einen Wiederstand der genug Leistung verpulvert um das NT am laufen zu halten.
Den kannst dann auch gleich mit einem der Lüfter kühlen.


----------



## Mysteria (26. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Wobei ich mich auch noch frage: gibt es keine bessere Möglichkeit Lüfter zu betreiben als Pc-Netzteile zu benutzen? Was machst du überhaupt mit den Lüftern?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Das frage ich mich auch - wenns nur um Lüfter geht kannste einfach sowas hier kaufen: Phobya externes Netzteil 23 V auf 4Pin Molex 24 Watt: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

An dem Teil habe ich alle 9 Lüfter meines MoRas angeschlossen - hat den Vorteil dass man dann per Steckerleiste an und abschalten kann. Nur für Lüfter ist ein ganzes PC-Netzteil schlicht Unsinn.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Ist doch einfach.
Das Netzteil liegt zu Hause herum, das andere müsste erst gekauft werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Das hätte ich verstanden - aber er hat im Startpost geschrieben dass er das Netzteil (sogar mehrere!) extra gekauft hat^^


----------



## bschicht86 (26. April 2016)

*AW: ÃœberbrÃ¼cken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*



atomvulkan schrieb:


> Ich hab viele glühbirnen die mit 25-60 Watt beschrieben werden aber keine V anzahl haben und ich hab Halogen Reflektor Lampen, um genau zu sein diese:
> 3x Sylvania Halogen Reflektor Lampe 5W 12V GU5,3 Dichroic 5mm EXN 21767: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
> ich hab aber keinen schimmer wie ich die mit ein Netzteil betreiben kann..



Nichts einfacher als das. Einfach an Masse und an 12V klemmen. Blitzen sie kurz auf und sind dann kaputt, waren sie für 6V oder so. 
Wenn sie einen höhere Spannung brauchen, glimmen sie nur vor sich hin oder leuchten erst gar nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Wie schon erwähnt, Unterlastschutz.

Bei einigen Netzteilen ist das auch auf bestimmte Rails 'beschränkt', dennoch ist es grundsätzlich nicht ratsam, ein Netzteil unbelastet zu betreiben, da es dir im Worst Case um die Ohren fliegen kann.


----------



## atomvulkan (26. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

So ich hab's hingekriegt und als Dankeschön für die ganzen Antworten werde ich mein Vorgehen und dann die Lösung schreiben. 
Wenn dann jemand das gleiche Problem hat, hat er sofort die Lösung. Oder alternativ weiß er dann wie er auf die Lösung kommt.

Es handelt sich um das Netzteil: 
Fujitsu-Siemens S26113-E461-V60
Wenn man bissen weiter schaut wird es auch als 
Lite On PS-5022-1F
Gelistet.
Es könnte auch mit anderen Netzteilen mit Sicherungen funktionieren, das ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Vorgehen:
Was ich schon vorher gemacht habe steht ja schon oben.
Eine Lampe konnte ich jetzt nicht betreiben.
Aber ich hatte noch ein alten Pc. Diesen habe ich mit mein Netzteil verbunden.
Auf den Mainboard war die CPU und deren Lüfter. 2 RAM-Sticks.
Grafikarte, Laufwerk und Festplatte waren NICHT angeschlossen.
Und meine 2 Lüfter die ich später auch betreiben wollte.

So Computer eingeschaltet und das Netzteil ging an und die Lüfter ebenfalls.
Nun habe ich die RAM-Sticks entfernt. 
Eingeschaltet - funktioniert.
CPU und Lüfter entfernt-
Eingeschaltet - funktioniert.

Das Netzteil war nur mit den Mainboard und den Lüftern verbunden.
Also lief es ohne wirklichen Verbraucher.

Vor-Lösung:
Als Programmierer der ich bin, bin ich logisch dran gegangen und zwar gehe ich alle Möglichkeiten durch und lasse keine aus.
Ich habe den 18 pinner den man mit den Mainboard verbindet abgeschnitten.
Die 18 Kabel aufgeteilt das ich nur Kabel habe mit unterschiedlichen Farben habe.
Heißt Rot und Schwarz weg gepackt.
Nun habe ich jedes Kabel mit jeden Kabel verbunden und das Ergebnis Beobachtet...

Lösung:
Wenn man das Kabel mit der Farbe Lila mit den Gelben verbindet laufen die Verbraucher los, in meinen Fall die Ventilatoren. Aber nicht der Lüfter vom Netzteil selbst. Um das zu verhindern muss man Grün und Schwarz dauerhaft verbinden(wie es normal sein sollte).
Ich weiß nicht ob das Netzteil ein schaden erleidet wenn sein Lüfter nicht läuft aber denkbar ist es.

Weitere Beobachtungen:
Wenn man Lila mit Rot verbindet laufen die Verbraucher auch aber dann gefühlt 10-25% schwächer. Es gab noch ein Kabel das mit Lila lief ich glaub Grau war das aber dann 70% schwächer. 
Was mir mit der Kombination Lila und Rot noch aufgefallen ist:
Grün und Schwarz müssen nur einmal sich berühren um zu laufen, daraus könnte man ein Schalter bauen...

So ich hoffe ich konnte jetzt noch den ein oder anderen helfen


----------



## atomvulkan (26. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Ich hab vor diesen Luftfilter nachzubauen
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...most-amazing-natural-air-purifier/description
Nur verwende ich 2-4 Ventilatoren. 
Warum ich ein Netzteil verwende? Die Antwort ist so wie oft, Gelt. Dieses Netzteil kostet 3 € das Stück.
+ Ventilator und Pflanzenkübel bin ich etwa bei 10 € im vergleich zu 200€.

Wenn ich 2 oder 4 Ventilatoren mit den Netzteil bediene sollte es doch keine Probleme machen weil er ein Verbraucher hat?


----------



## Schallrich (27. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*



atomvulkan schrieb:


> Vor-Lösung:
> Als Programmierer der ich bin, bin ich logisch dran gegangen und zwar gehe ich alle Möglichkeiten durch und lasse keine aus.
> Ich habe den 18 pinner den man mit den Mainboard verbindet abgeschnitten.
> Die 18 Kabel aufgeteilt das ich nur Kabel habe mit unterschiedlichen Farben habe.
> ...



Alles klar deine Netzteilbastelei ist ja genauso abenteuerlich wie das
Kickstarterprojekt wo die Leute der Meinung sind Luft durch Erde
zu Filtern um ihre Raumluft wesentlich zu verbessern. 
Und dann die Mondpreise für einen Blumentopf mit Ventilator 

Wenn du noch ein wenig wartest gibt's bestimmt bald ein ähnliches Produkt
vom freundlichen Chinesen nebenan.


----------



## atomvulkan (27. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*

Wenn es funktioniert spare ich mir alle 4 Monate 30€ für Hepa filter usw. und kann man kein Luftreiniger verkaufen. 
Die Pflanzen die ich benutzen werde, sind auch dafür bekannt die Raumluft zu verbessern. Also im optimalen Fall doppelte Luft Reinigung.
Und im schlimmsten Fall habe ich paar Euro verloren aber wissen dazu erlangt.

Und ja die Preise sind wirklich genial... naja über 1000 leute haben es ja finanziert


----------



## bschicht86 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Überbrücken vom Netzteil, Sicherung springt immer an*



atomvulkan schrieb:


> Als Programmierer der ich bin, bin ich logisch dran gegangen und zwar gehe ich alle Möglichkeiten durch und lasse keine aus.
> [...]
> Nun habe ich jedes Kabel mit jeden Kabel verbunden und das Ergebnis Beobachtet...



Das klingt aber eher sehr abenteuerlich als nach "probieren mit Fachkenntnissen".

Ich hoffe du hast überhaut gewusst, welche Farbe welche Funktion hat? Denn -12V irgendwo draufklatschen klingt irgendwie nicht "gesund".

Ich dagegen hätte eher mit PWR_Good experimentiert, da das eine Rückmeldeleitung ans Netzteil ist, dass alle Spannungen OK sind.


----------

